# 2016 Photo of the Year



## snowbear (Jan 22, 2017)

Congratulations to @DScience for _Midnight Dreaming.
_


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 22, 2017)

Congrats.
An excellent photo indeed.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 22, 2017)

Congrats.  Got my vote


----------



## TopKat (Jan 22, 2017)

Woww idk what to say. This is beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2017)

Cool!.I remember DSience!


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Peeb (Jan 23, 2017)

Very worthy


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 23, 2017)

Great shot!!!  Well deserved!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 23, 2017)

Congrats.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 23, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 25, 2017)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Papillon (Aug 30, 2017)

What a photo, well done


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## VolkswagenMommy (Jan 26, 2018)

No one asked what lens and great settings he had!!! I wanna know![emoji13]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Jan 26, 2018)

VolkswagenMommy said:


> No one asked what lens and great settings he had!!! I wanna know!


At this point, you probably should send him a PM, as the contest was last year.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 26, 2018)

If you search and find the original post that was nominated for POTM you may find discussion about settings and technique.   The post that you are responding to is a photo of the year final results thread. The candidates for photo of the year are taken from the photo of the month winners which, in turn, were taken from original posts 0f the photos  that were then nominated by other members. Find the original post by @DScience if you’re looking for the info, it will be there if it’s anywhere.


----------



## PJcam (Jan 26, 2018)

Great shot, just needs a frame now.


----------

